# So. Calif. Mini Rally



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CaliforniaJim and I were already planning on a micro mini rally over the 4th, and discovered another one of our Outbacker members was there too!








From left: dmichaelis, skippershe and CaliforniaJim








Our first spot in MosquitoVille (quite different than Margaritaville) This location was by a marsh...by sundown we discovered we chose a less than desireable area. I had to murder around 20 mosquitos that made it inside our TT!
















We moved to this spot after the masses left. The view of the moon on the water at night was beautiful...only a few skeeters here, thank goodness for dmichaelis's DW, she happened to have an extra bottle of Off!








The view up the beach from our new spot








The main beach at sunset


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ok, it worked


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Dry camping at it's finest. Man it doesn't get much better than that picture of your second site right by the water.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> ok, it worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks to me like you did a great job, skippershe!

What a beautiful place to camp. Skeeters or not!








So, is there any trick to towing a trailer on the beach like that?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > ok, it workedÂ
> ...


Watch out for that first puddle, it's a doozey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > skippershe said:
> ...


Jim...LOL!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks like a great spot. We have some campgrounds that look just like that around here -- except for the Pacific Ocean part.

What camping area is this?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

San Onofre State Beach


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I love those California beaches!









Now if we can just figure out a way to warm that water up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

California Jim said:


> San Onofre State Beach
> 
> 
> 
> ...










yeah yeah that's it


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> California Jim said:
> 
> 
> > San Onofre State Beach
> ...


Looks great! We just got back from Julian, also in San Diego county, never seen so many bugs in California before, not just skeeters!
Are these sites reserveable through reserveamerica? What is the name of the CG, San Mateo or San Onofre (bluffs)?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

alebar17 said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > California Jim said:
> ...


Hi Alebar17
Glad to hear we weren't alone with the bugs...sorry you had to go through it too. The bugs we saw were all new to us, I think I'm going to go to Target and get one of those bug vacuum thingies so you can look at them up close....or maybe not







LOL
Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW








What a beautiful place to camp! Great pictures!
Looks like you guys had a fantastic time (and how could you NOT ???)
OK, you guys just plan another mini-rally at the beach, let me know when and I am SOOOOO THERE!!

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey WAcamper

You got it! Jim? Anyone else??


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

skippershe said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> > WOWÂ
> ...


 action us too! action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

California Jim said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > skippershe said:
> ...


Well, yeah!









Actually, I was refering to towing on loose sand. Any issues with digging in (TV or TT)?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> California Jim said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Hey Doug, it is soft sand at a certain point, but we are actually parked on a hard packed dirt/sand surface. No chance of getting stuck unless you go too far...

Dawn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry Doug, didn't mean to be a wise guy, not in a bad way anyway









Yeah, it's all hard packed dirt until you get right onto the beach. Just gotta get out and walk the last 50' and see how far you can go so like Dawn you can get right out there







I have heard that folks get greedy and stuck in the sand all the time there. Just gotta get out and check before backing in.

Now.....TO THE BEACH !


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

It was a wonderful trip for our maiden voyage. I don't think you can beat those sunsets and being that close to the ocean. It was nice meeting the other Outbackers and making new friends. Skippershe's family and ours will hopefully be camping together soon.


----------

